# What is the most you paid for a TS?



## Stricky (Feb 18, 2009)

I am looking into buying 2 weeks at a resort I want (and a fixed week I want) for 15K (yes resale). With all the "deals" people speak of that still seems high. What is the most you ever spent on a TS?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 18, 2009)

*Three Thousand Five Hundred & No/100 Dollars.*




Stricky said:


> What is the most you ever spent on a TS?


The 1st timeshare we bought -- 2002, resale, sight unseen -- was also the most expensive timeshare we bought.  For that, we shelled out $3*,*500 + $350 closing costs + $75 resort transfer fee. 

Next year we resold it for the same amount & bought an equivalent unit across the street at Phase II -- for $1*,*500 less -- via eBay.  

We are bottom-feeding bargain hunters for sure -- but I'm not claiming any superlatives in that department. 

No doubt there are plenty of folks right here on TUG-BBS who have more & better timeshares than ours that they bought for less. 

Click here for our (mostly) complete timeshare story -- more information than most folks would care to know. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tombo (Feb 18, 2009)

Over $5000 now for any resort is high. Even Marriott Platinum weeks at high demand locations are selling for well under $10,000. Tell us the resort and week(s) you are looking at and we can give you a good idea. $15,000 retail is too high, for resale that price in todays economy is way too high on all but a few resorts, and I wouldn't buy at any of those resorts. I bought 3 hawaii weeks a couple of years ago, 2 one bed room units both below $1500 each, and a 2 bed room ocean front for $2000. Those same resorts can be purchased for under $500 now, and under $100 if you shop e-bay regularly. DON'T PAY $15,000 UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I bought some resale and some new

resale- Wyndham $4800
resale - Vistana (primetime week) - $2500
new - Wyndham (154,000pts0 - $19,000
new - Presidential Wilderness Resort - $5800

To DARN much...in total


----------



## applegirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Just like Alan said, if you give us specific weeks you are thinking about we can tell you good prices to pay.  Also, look on redweek.com and ebay for lots of comparison.

Janna


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 18, 2009)

*Credit Where Credit Is Due.*




applegirl said:


> Just like Alan said, if you give us specific weeks you are thinking about we can tell you good prices to pay.


That's not what Alan said. 

That's what Tombo said. 

You could look it up. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## m61376 (Feb 18, 2009)

It doesn't matter what other people have chosen to pay. There are several higher end weeks that, even in this market, command those higher prices. Different people require different accommodations and are able and willing to pay for more amenities. Others (many of whom can afford to do so) choose not to. That's why there are so many different types of accommodations. 

I don't think it is fair, or even right, to say never pay x dollars. If it is worth it to the buyer, and he/she can afford it and it is something they want, then why shouldn't they make the purchase?

Redweek and other resale venues are good places to look. Completed Ebay listings will give bottom prices generally. If it is a Marriott there is a ROFR database that people have been posting to. You can also contact a few more reputable resale brokers and get their vantage point of the current market pricing.

Of course, try to get the best value for your money by paying the lowest price you can, but if it is a property you want to buy and can afford it, don't worry that others have bought other timeshares for less.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 18, 2009)

If it gives you value, and you've done the legwork to know that this is a fair price, then who's to say whether it's too high or not.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 18, 2009)

*People Should Pay The Highest Timeshare Prices That They Want To Pay.*




m61376 said:


> If it is worth it to the buyer, and he/she can afford it and it is something they want, then why shouldn't they make the purchase?


No reason. 

By the same reasoning, if I want to tip the toll booth attendants & I can afford it & tipping the attendants is something I like doing, then why shouldn't I tip the toll takers ? 

My ride over the toll bridge, however, is exactly the same as the ride of people who just pay the toll & don't bother tipping. 

Likewise, people buying a modest or mid-grade or high-end timeshare for thousands less on the resale the market get exactly the same timeshare experience as the buyers who lay out big bux to buy the same thing at full freight from timeshare companies. No added value there, just higher prices. 

But if that's what floats folks' boats, let'm go for it. 

I met a guy last month -- retired farmer from Nebraska -- who said he had 1*,*000*,*000 Wyndham Fair Share Plus timeshare points.  He said he had recently completed an Equity Exchange with the timeshare company so that now all 1 million of his points are deeded at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort in Orlando FL.  His facial expression & his body language both testified how pleased he is with ownership of his full-freight Wyndham timeshare points.  It's worth it to him & he can afford it & it's something he wants, so there you are.  Nothing wrong with it, & I kept my mouth shut about resales.

By contrast, if I wanted 1*,*000*,*000 Wyndham timeshare points, I simply could not enjoy having them or using them if I paid full freight.  Knowing that the same thing is available for so much less, I just could not enjoy the million points unless I bought them resale for nickels on the full-freight dollar -- not that there's anything wrong with that either. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## beanb41 (Feb 19, 2009)

Timeshare purchased 20 years ago whenI first bought mine are now selling for about a third of that price. Was I ripped off? If buying today Yes but T/S was sold as an investment in Real Estate in those days and we didnt know any better and there were no websites like TUG. Did I get value for money? After owning my first timeshare for 20 years the answer is an unequivocal yes. I invested in my future holidays and by owning T/S I am forced to take holidays or lose them. Holidays have now become an important part of our makeup. R & R is as important as every other facet of life. 
I have never heard anyone on their death bed saying "I wish I had spent more time in the office".


----------



## bnoble (Feb 19, 2009)

> My ride over the toll bridge, however, is exactly the same as the ride of people who just pay the toll & don't bother tipping.


But, the OP isn't asking the question of "how much to pay for this bridge".  The OP is asking: "Should I take the busy bridge that costs less, or the more expensive bridge that has less traffic?"

And, the answer is: depends on whether you'd rather save time or money.


----------



## Stricky (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input.

This site is full (really full) of great info and has been a very valuable assett in getting educated in what is a very confusing industry. However... it seems like most active users on here are very wise to the TS game and are really out to play the system to their advantage (of course). And although there seems to be a lot of discussion about getting the greatest bang for the buck I do not see a lot of discussion about getting great value from a TS purchase. Maybe that is a discussion that happens more while sitting at the TS in the pool with a cold beverage. 

Since my prospective purchase is an active listing here on TUGs I want to respect the seller and also not create a 'is this a good deal' thread.

My research tends to make me think it is a good deal. It is a prime week, 3 bedroom. 2 bedrooms tend to sell around $7500 in off weeks (only 1 ebay sale recently and it was a little over $5k). Most 2 bedroom prime weeks are listed for around $20k here and on redbook.

I feel comfortable with the deal. I think the more I read on this site the more I feel like I should be finding the hidden $1 ebay auction and paying no closing costs.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 19, 2009)

Nonsese.  Many of us (including me) are telling you precisely the opposite---it depends on what _you value._

Yes, there are a lot of people who don't value things the same way.  That's why Baskin-Robins has 31 flavors.


----------



## Stricky (Feb 19, 2009)

bnoble said:


> That's why Baskin-Robins has 31 flavors.



True. (and thanks for the input)


----------



## beanb41 (Feb 19, 2009)

Stricky said:


> Thanks everyone for your input.
> 
> This site is full (really full) of great info and has been a very valuable assett in getting educated in what is a very confusing industry. However... it seems like most active users on here are very wise to the TS game and are really out to play the system to their advantage (of course). And although there seems to be a lot of discussion about getting the greatest bang for the buck I do not see a lot of discussion about getting great value from a TS purchase. Maybe that is a discussion that happens more while sitting at the TS in the pool with a cold beverage.
> 
> ...



Value is a subjective interpretation of an object. Regarding timeshare value is very much a subjective point. For some people value means being close to theme parks, having a resort with a million things for kids to do and a great kids club, for others a resort as far from theme parks and not particularly child receptive is of greater value. Both types provide great value it all depends upon your determination of value.
Cost of purchase  and ongoing maintenance fees have a far greater tangible input into a timeshares worth and provide more comment positive and negative than probably any other.
At the end of the day one has to make a subjective call about value and whether a purchase is or is not a good deal. 
What we can do is to help you become more informed, and point out some of the mistakes we made when making our decisions, so that when you make that call you do so from a position of empowerment.


----------



## jamstew (Feb 19, 2009)

beanb41 said:


> Timeshare purchased 20 years ago whenI first bought mine are now selling for about a third of that price. Was I ripped off? If buying today Yes but T/S was sold as an investment in Real Estate in those days and we didnt know any better and there were no websites like TUG. Did I get value for money? After owning my first timeshare for 20 years the answer is an unequivocal yes. I invested in my future holidays and by owning T/S I am forced to take holidays or lose them. Holidays have now become an important part of our makeup. R & R is as important as every other facet of life.
> I have never heard anyone on their death bed saying "I wish I had spent more time in the office".



I couldn't agree more, and we bought our TS pre-construction in 1983. We paid whatever the going price was at the time, and it was probably a lot. I haven't regretted it for a second. It's virtually worthless as a resale, but I've traded to some nice (and a few not so nice) places over the years and continue to do so.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Feb 19, 2009)

I payed $15,000 for a Marriott Frenchman's Cove 2br Platinum week(resale). I went to contract in November 2008. Still waiting for transfer of title. I think I got a good deal. Time will tell.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 19, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Knowing that the same thing is available for so much less, I just could not enjoy the million points unless I bought them resale for nickels on the full-freight dollar --



I have this same problem. Do you know if there is medication or a 12 step program that will help. It drives the boss crazy...


----------



## tombo (Feb 19, 2009)

I know you are new to timeshares, but the same holds true for timeshares, cars. TV's, or any other high dollar item you buy. If you could buy a plasma TV for $1000 by being patient and shopping around, would you really be happy that you payed $2000 for the identical TV from the first dealer you found? In a week, a month, or 5 years from now you are watching the identical TV, but you paid twice as much as you had to when you bought it. I work hard to make $1000, I am sure not going to pay $1000 more for a timeshare than I could buy the identical timeshare elsewhere for. 

Some here are saying buy what you want and don't worry about the price. Bullcrap. Who here pays sticker price for a car. Not me. I do buy the vehicle I want, but I try to get that vehicle for the cheapest price I can find. The old saying "a fool and his money are soon parted" rings true when people say don't worry about finding a good price, just buy it and you will be happy. If I paid $1000's more for a week than I had to pay I would be sick. Maybe that is just me. I have some weeks for sale and I hope to find one of these magic buyers that want to pay me more than they could buy it somewhere else for.

When I am selling I too want to get the most I can for my week, but when I am buying I don't want to see a week like the one I purchased sold for less than I paid in the next 6 months. This is a buyers market, buy what you want, but buy it as cheaply as you can.

PM me if you want and tell me what resort and week you are looking at. There are a few resorts that bring $15,000 resale in today's market, but very few. I will be glad to help if you like. Besides the purchase price you need to factor in what you could rent a week for without becoming an owner. If your MF's at this resort are $1000 and owners are renting their weeks on TUG and Redweek for $2000, you would only pay $1000 more per year to rent. At that rate you won't break even for 15 years (not factoring in lost interest income). If those weeks are renting for $1500 it will take you 30 years to break even. 

By not owning you have $15,000 in the bank earning interest, you don't take a chance on future assessments, you don't have to worry about MF increases of 10% or higher annually, and you can vacation anywhere you want every year without worrying about exchange availability. Food for thought. As I said PM me if you want.

Tom


----------



## m61376 (Feb 19, 2009)

There is a big difference between posts that advocate paying the least amount you can for the property you want and those that maintain that paying more than x dollars for any timeshare is crazy.

Alan- I agree with you that I couldn't enjoy something that I knew someone else paid a fraction for. And I agree that all timeshares are used. And I agree that you can get a great vacation from many of the low cost units. However, there are those travelers who prefer the amenities of the higher end resorts and, if they can afford the units and are willing to spend the money, then that can be a great purchase as well.

There are always those people who feel that if they don't pay top dollar, they aren't getting the same product  ...that mentality helps fuel new developments and feeds the resale market, so who am I to complain  ?


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 19, 2009)

Most I ever paid was $25,000 for an August Marrott Monarch Crown Suite Week on HHI.  I bought it resale via a broker on HHI.  Marriott later sold it for me for $42,500.  I came out ahead even after Marriott's 25% commission.  Least I ever paid was $1.27 for a June Week at Pinecliff Village in Ruidoso, NM.  I love(d) them both.

George


----------



## capjak (Feb 19, 2009)

Paid $24,000 for WKORV-North resale 1 year ago, original owner paid $45,000 and you can purchase the same unit today for $19,000 maybe less.

But I really like having it.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 20, 2009)

> Some here are saying buy what you want and don't worry about the price.


I don't think anyone is saying that.  From the OP's posts, it is clear that s/he has paid attention to what these weeks are actually selling for, and has a good idea of the market.

If you know where the market is, and you feel confident about your research, then you decide whether you want it or not.  Sure, you could wait a year and the price will go down, but then you're out a year's vacation.

If that's the resort you want, you have confidence in your market research, and the price is one you are wiling to pay, quit asking for permission and do it already.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 20, 2009)

$8600 is the most I ever paid. $0 is the least.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 20, 2009)

*Dodged A "Free Timeshare" Bullet.*




Carol C said:


> $0 is the least.


Last year I came _this close_ to acquiring two -- 2 -- free Floating Emerald Season 3BR lock-off timeshares. 

By "free" in this case I mean $0*.*00 + closing costs + resort transfer fees -- i.e., something in the neighborhood of $850 for the 2 "free" 3BR timeshares. 

Plus mandatory annual maintenance fees, of course. 

A 3rd 3BR floating Emerald timeshare just like those 2 "free" timeshares was also available for $1*.*00 + costs. 

Fortunately I came to my senses in the nick of time. 

I mean, around here we're already set for life on timeshares. 

What was I thinking ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virgina, USA.​


----------



## Carol C (Feb 20, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Last year I came _this close_ to acquiring two -- 2 -- free Floating Emerald Season 3BR lock-off timeshares.
> 
> By "free" in this case I mean $0*.*00 + closing costs + resort transfer fees -- i.e., something in the neighborhood of $850 for the 2 "free" 3BR timeshares.
> 
> ...



Tee-hee...that's why I have to laugh at the thread about the Craigs List "free timeshare" ads. The ones I got for free served me well (like Foxrun...I owned 4 of 'em once). I donated them back to charity and even gave one for free to a TUGger via a contest I concocted. I got a few Peregrines for "free" with a special assessment tacked on...but I negotiated to combine all the closings into one since they did them in-house. Nothing is really free in the timeshare world...and with maint fees going up and up, I'm staying with what I have. I'm not even looking at ebay or Craigs List these days, lest I get tempted to add to my bulging t/s portfolio.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 20, 2009)

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




Carol C said:


> Nothing is really free in the timeshare world.


With the possible exception of timeshare tour freebies, that's absolutely right & correct. 

No matter if my timeshare is _el cheapo_ or even _el freebo_, the real costs involved are those on-going, never-ending, everlasting, perpetual annual maintenance fees year after year -- not to mention the possibility of a special assessment now & then in addition. 

If I play my cards right, however, it all works out to luxury vacation accommodations for roughly Motel 6 & Super 8 rates. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow !!! No one purchased their first timeshare from a developer. We did back in 1987, but the second one, was re-sale baby.


----------



## RIMike (Feb 20, 2009)

*I Pay more for top resorts*



SpikeMauler said:


> I payed $15,000 for a Marriott Frenchman's Cove 2br Platinum week(resale). I went to contract in November 2008. Still waiting for transfer of title. I think I got a good deal. Time will tell.



I think this is a great deal for Marriott Frenchman's Cove....great property.
I have paid about the same for my two Royal Islanders in Cancun...very happy with both purchases.

I have also bought at OBBR in St Maarten for 1,000 (EOY)
and Banff Gate Mountain Resort in Alberta for 300.  Both of these I am also very happy with.  The first two I use to trade most of the time.  These later two I expect to actually use most of the time.  

I have also bought points from DRI from the developer. I will keep, but will probably not upgrade any time soon.


----------



## RIMike (Feb 20, 2009)

*Fortunately!!!*



pedro47 said:


> Wow !!! No one purchased their first timeshare from a developer. We did back in 1987, but the second one, was re-sale baby.



But unfortunately I did buy my second Timeshare from a Developer, DRI and when I could not rescind the deal, I started learning about timeshares and found Redweek and Tug2.

My first purchase was at the Royal Islander from a client, week #4, ground floor.  That turned out very well.  Then on an exchange I went to DRI's Sedona Summitt, and I enjoyed that TS very much and the area very much.  That was the only the second hardsell presentation I had ever been too.  The new units at Sedona Summitt are something else...beautiful with amazing views of the red cliff behind the unit.  I got caught up in the moment and purchased. (That was purchase #2)

Then another client offered me their TS at the Royal Islander as well and I had extended conversations with my contact at II and discussed the pros and cons of this timeshare development and the week it is...this one happens to be Christmas Week.  He said that my first RI week was good, but this one would be an amazing trader.  So I bought it. (Purchase #3)  So far both of the RI TS have been very good traders.  I have yet to go, but everybody says I must. I am planning on actually using my week there next winter.

Then I started noticing that there are a few places that I would actually go back to on a regular basis.  For me Cancun is not one of those places but St Maarten is.  I stayed at OBBR as my first ts exchange and really enjoyed the resort. I have stayed on St Maarten two other times and while good experiences I much perfer OBBR so when this one came up for sale on EBay for 1,000 EOY I grabbed it. (Purchase #4)

Then last summer I exchanged into the Canadian Rockies...boy what a beautiful and outstanding place. I like to hike and photograph, so it is ideal. However, we stayed on the BC side. While we had a great time, it was a bit inconventient.  After researching on here, I decided that I would prefer the Alberta side.  When Banff Gate Mountain Resort came up and I recieved feed back from others on here, I decided to purchase.  Orginally I had wanted Banff Mountain Resort in the City of Banff, but now I am very pleased with this more rustic resort & location. (Purchase #5)

I still have a Wyndham Points Purchase pending with problems.  These last three were all on EBAY and were very inexpensive.  I  have been notified that I might have to get a refund, so it is not yet completed and might not be.

My advice, for what it is worth:  Pay Top Dollar for Top Dollar resorts only...those in really high demand areas that are hard to get into. By top dollar I would go on the Resort Rankings here and find those that are highly ranked by other TUG2 members.  I would especially favor those that have enough reviews to get a really good feel for the quality.  The Royals have been great in that regard for me.  Many Marriott resorts also rank well.  The other thing to keep in mind is the MF...some I have decided against purchasing have too high of MF like highest ranked TS, The Four Seasons.

Other resorts buy where you actually would like to stay frequently.  And never buy from a developer.  (On advice, I would say, be like an old cow: eat the hay, leave the sticks)


----------



## applegirl (Feb 20, 2009)

We did buy our t/s week from Marriott 6 years ago, well before we learned about TUG.  Although I was disappointed to eventually learn we could have bought our week resale for MUCH less, considering the original cost was only $11K and we also take advantage of getaways which are a great value for us, plus all the incredible memories we have already made in just 6 short years, I'd say our ownership is just about priceless.

It really is all in the relative value for you and your family.

Combine all I mentioned above with the fact that we are getting so much more out or our ownership now that we have TUG and for the first time I am going to get two weeks this year for my one lock-off week which I am really excited about.  Then you add in the "rentals offered" section of this website which has amazing values and I'm not sure one could have a better vacation value than we have.  Buying my original week for less is the only way it could be more valuable.  We are beyong happy with our t/s ownership and look forward to making more of those priceless memories.

If we ever buy another t/s though it will be resale!!! after doing due diligence .

Cheers,
Janna


----------



## tombo (Feb 20, 2009)

Stricky said:


> Thanks everyone for your input.
> 
> My research tends to make me think it is a good deal. It is a prime week, 3 bedroom. 2 bedrooms tend to sell around $7500 in off weeks (only 1 ebay sale recently and it was a little over $5k). Most 2 bedroom prime weeks are listed for around $20k here and on redbook.
> 
> I feel comfortable with the deal. I think the more I read on this site the more I feel like I should be finding the hidden $1 ebay auction and paying no closing costs.



If one sold for a little over $5000 on e-bay, why consider $15000? I would want to buy for $5000 or less if I saw a week go for $5000, and I wouldn't pay a penny more. Keep watching e-bay and don't hurry. 

Don't knock the dollar timeshares you can buy right now on e-bay. Some of the weeks I paid $1000 or more for 2 years ago for are selling for under $100 on e-bay now. The lowest I have paid is nothing, I paid the 2008 MF's (I got to use the 2008 week) and the seller paid the closing costs. 

The highest I paid was for a Hawaii week about 4 years ago and it was $5000 for a 2 bed room ocean front. I had never seen a like week sell for less than $8000 at that time. I sold it for $5000 last year and got all of my money back (thank goodness) after traveling there, so the trips only cost me my MF's. I have seen those same Hawaii weeks that I bought and sold for $5000 in the past sell for $1 recently on e-bay. I got lucky and sold my 3 Hawaii weeks while prices were still high. I didn't sell because I knew that the bottom was going to fall out of the resale market, I got lucky and sold because I was concerned about how high the annual MF's had gotten.

As prices fell I kept marvelling at the deals and buying more and more "bargains" at different locations that I could drive to. The prices just kept falling and I bought too many. Now I am trying to sell some of my weeks, and it is not easy at any price. I am not buying any more (at least that is my goal).

I got weak recently and won a bid for a week 22 (which is Memorial Day week the next two years) Orange Lake, East Village, 2 bed 2 bath, for $51 plus closing costs (total $506). It ended up that I didn't get this years use as it was advertised so the seller said if I didn't want the week he would cancel the sale. I asked TUGGERS what to do. They talked me down and thank goodness I don't own another week since I already own too many. You can read the posts in the Florida section under to buy or not to buy. 

The point I am trying to make is that these things are so easy to buy right now for prices that are too low to believe, but these timeshares are SOOOO HARD TO SELL!!!! Only buy if you are sure you want the week and would use it each and every year, and only buy it if it is a steal. Once you own it, if you decide you don't want it, you might not be able to get rid of it for even $1 no matter what price you paid for it when you bought it.


----------



## beanb41 (Feb 21, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> Wow !!! No one purchased their first timeshare from a developer. We did back in 1987, but the second one, was re-sale baby.



I bought my first two timeshares from a developer. When I bought them there was no resale market, there was no TUG and no EBay.
I did however balance the cost of the purchase over a 20 yr life span of future holidays plus M/F's going forward and still figured it was a good deal so I went ahead with the purchase. Twenty years on I have written off the purchase price and the M/F are still cheaper than equivalent accomodation at the resorts' different locations so I am still ahead.
I could have bought a tent, but I like the creature comforts.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 21, 2009)

What's the most I ever paid for a timeshare?  $615.  The least expensive was $279.  The other two I've owned (but have since sold) were between $400 and $500 each.  All in Hawaii, on three islands.  The least expensive one is oceanfront, and in pretty high demand.

Yes, it was all on eBay.  No, none were Marriotts.  But for my needs, and the maintenance fees I'm willing to pay, they're pretty darn nice resorts.

I admire those who are willing to invest tens of thousands to buy a timeshare - I couldn't do it.  With only a week or two per year for your money, that's a pretty expensive vacation, amortized over the life of your use of the place.  When it comes time to resell, are you likely to get your initial investment back?  Probably not.  At least at the prices I paid, the investment price disappears within the first year or two.  After that, it's only the maintenance fees that factor in.  When divided among the week's seven nights, even the most expensive week (based on maintenance fees paid) is less than $150 a night - and that's for the oceanfront unit.

Someone above said something about the value being what you consider the timeshare to be worth to you.  With that in mind, it's a relative thing.  For me, the low entry price is precisely WHY I own timeshares.  If I had to spend ten or twenty thousand dollars to buy one, I wouldn't do it.  I'd rent when and if I was ready to vacation at that resort.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> What's the most I ever paid for a timeshare?  $615.  The least expensive was $279.  The other two I've owned (but have since sold) were between $400 and $500 each.  All in Hawaii, on three islands.  The least expensive one is oceanfront, and in pretty high demand.
> 
> Yes, it was all on eBay.  No, none were Marriotts.  But for my needs, and the maintenance fees I'm willing to pay, they're pretty darn nice resorts.
> 
> ...




Your comments are correct, twenty years ago, when we purchased our first timeshare there was no TUG Web site or resell t/s market.  However,now I tell all my friends about this wonderful site, with a caution note.  Do not purchase a timeshare until you read TUG's webs ite.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 21, 2009)

I aree with BMWguy.  Years ago I owned 4 Marriott Weeks (total cost about $70,000) and 2 other Weeks (total cost about $13,000).   It took a while but I sold them all and about broke even overall.  Now I own 5 Weeks at a total cost of about $5,000 (most expensive is $2,500).  All are well maintained, have reasonable MFs (a big benefit vs Marriott) and in places I like to go.  Not Marriott quality but $83,000 vs $5,000.  Wow!

George


----------



## RIMike (Feb 21, 2009)

*Fascinating*



bogey21 said:


> I aree with BMWguy.  Years ago I owned 4 Marriott Weeks (total cost about $70,000) and 2 other Weeks (total cost about $13,000).   It took a while but I sold them all and about broke even overall.  Now I own 5 Weeks at a total cost of about $5,000 (most expensive is $2,500).  All are well maintained, have reasonable MFs (a big benefit vs Marriott) and in places I like to go.  Not Marriott quality but $83,000 vs $5,000.  Wow!
> 
> George



The more I learn from others on here the more the whole TS industry fascinates me.  While I am very happy with my two low dollar purchases, I am also happy with my higher dollar purchases as well.  In my case because they are time limited, there will be money back at the end of the contract time for my Royal Islander properties, just about when I will be cutting back on my travel due to age.  It remains to be seen how much, but so far, the first conversions worked out well.

I still want a Marriott property, but it will have to wait for a while, even though through ROFR page posted on here, it is showing that prices that are passing are coming way down.

And George, I really agree with you, it depends on the experiences you wish to have. I actually like rustic places and do not want all of my vacation experiences to be top end Marriott or Royals kind of experiences.  

What you guys are teaching me is that 1) know what you want and be patient enough to wait for the right price. 2) do not buy before you know the real market value,

If you are getting the same enjoyment from your $5,000 dollars purchases than your $70,000 dollar ones then you are doing great!!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 21, 2009)

*The Pope Of Greenwich Village.*




bnoble said:


> But, the OP isn't asking the question of "how much to pay for this bridge".  The OP is asking: "Should I take the busy bridge that costs less, or the more expensive bridge that has less traffic?"
> 
> And, the answer is: depends on whether you'd rather save time or money.


By me it's the same bridge connecting the same starting & ending points, with the same traffic density for all vehicles that are crossing.  

In the bridge scenario, the only difference is tipping or not tipping the person who operates the toll booth. 

(BTW, the goofy idea of tipping toll booth attendants is not original with me.  One of the characters in The Pope Of Greenwich Village -- not just the movie but the book -- tips the toll taker $100 just to impress the babe riding with him in his car.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## olivias dad (Feb 22, 2009)

I purchased a studio resale from WSJ for $3K (floating weeks 21-42), I hope that was a good deal...


----------



## rosebud5 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Good Topic*

As a newbie, this is probably one of the best threads on TUG!! I am learning from others mistakes and on the collective wisdom of all.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 22, 2009)

The most expensive timeshare I've spent so far is Worldmark (resale), 20,000 credits annual. I paid $12,000 for it a year ago, it was my first timeshare, and I got 40,000 free credits from the seller. It was a very good deal (I believe) at that time. I made 7 exchanges with that free 40,000 credits, most of them were flexchange through II, I went to Westin Lagunamar (Cancun), 3 Marriotts, 1 Royal Sands (Cancun), 1 DVC (Wilderness Lodge), and one in Pocono, PA.
And then I purchased Hilton timeshare, 5000 points annual at Las Vegas Flamingo, for $3,800. Thank goodness, Flamingo has no ROFR, so I could own it. Seller gave me free 2008 points (5000 points), and I rent it to cover 2009 MF.
There are so many good deals now, it is really tempting, but I don't need more, I cannot use more


----------



## RIMike (Feb 22, 2009)

*Great Trades*



yumdrey said:


> The most expensive timeshare I've spent so far is Worldmark (resale), 20,000 credits annual. I paid $12,000 for it a year ago, it was my first timeshare, and I got 40,000 free credits from the seller. It was a very good deal (I believe) at that time. I made 7 exchanges with that free 40,000 credits, most of them were flexchange through II, I went to Westin Lagunamar (Cancun), 3 Marriotts, 1 Royal Sands (Cancun), 1 DVC (Wilderness Lodge), and one in Pocono, PA.
> And then I purchased Hilton timeshare, 5000 points annual at Las Vegas Flamingo, for $3,800. Thank goodness, Flamingo has no ROFR, so I could own it. Seller gave me free 2008 points (5000 points), and I rent it to cover 2009 MF.
> There are so many good deals now, it is really tempting, but I don't need more, I cannot use more



I would say you have done pretty well...you have gotten really good trades with your purchase.


----------



## capjak (Feb 22, 2009)

yumdrey said:


> The most expensive timeshare I've spent so far is Worldmark (resale), 20,000 credits annual. I paid $12,000 for it a year ago, it was my first timeshare, and I got 40,000 free credits from the seller. It was a very good deal (I believe) at that time. I made 7 exchanges with that free 40,000 credits, most of them were flexchange through II, I went to Westin Lagunamar (Cancun), 3 Marriotts, 1 Royal Sands (Cancun), 1 DVC (Wilderness Lodge), and one in Pocono, PA.
> And then I purchased Hilton timeshare, 5000 points annual at Las Vegas Flamingo, for $3,800. Thank goodness, Flamingo has no ROFR, so I could own it. Seller gave me free 2008 points (5000 points), and I rent it to cover 2009 MF.
> There are so many good deals now, it is really tempting, but I don't need more, I cannot use more



great trades, so  you bought all those TSs (from your signature/avitar line) in the last year? WOW you got it bad.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 23, 2009)

No, I bought Four Seasons Aviara this year


----------



## gburrell (Feb 28, 2009)

*Points, all resale*

First resort $1500, 2BR in Texas 39000 points $375 Maint fees No fixed week.  I've never been there.  I bought it about 2 years ago

I know some people don't like the RCI points system.  But I love it.  Most of my vacation planning is short notice.  I get about 5 weeks a year but due to my job, I often can't plan out far in advance for vacations.  By doing exchanges in the 45 day window I did the following.  Freeport, Bahama's thanksgiving week, ,Williamsburg Va April, Newport RI 4th of July week, Outer Banks Labor day week (all less than 9000 points), and this year (planned in advance) Palm Springs (Full point value 40K end of March).

Well pleased with that resort.  Good point value vrs Maint fees.  I'll probably never go there.

Since I loved OBX I went timeshare shopping on Ebay  $500 for a 3 Bedroom lookout (Barrier Island, Kitty Hawk).  Not on the beach, but beach access and 62500 points for $525 Maint.    Home week is week 14 (April/May).  For this one I hope to go most years using 1 BR and use the points from the other 2.
This one I bought because I liked the area, it was in driving distance and it also had good points vrs Maint fees.  Just closed so can't book home week for this year, but plan to next year. 

Now for about 3K (closing costs).  I have 100K RCI points for about $900/year.  I have the options of using my Fixed week which is shoulder time (not prime summer time, but then again I almost never take a vacation in July or August (Crowds)).  and 100K will take me just about any where I want to go.  (For example 2B DVC < 100K in all but the prime weeks, and yes you can sight these on RCI if you are patient.  If you are a member check out the sightings board)

So long post but summary is if you go points 2 reasons to buy resort.
1) High points vrs maint
2) Location you will use (but don't forget 1)

Of course YMMV

Gary


----------



## 1950bing (Feb 28, 2009)

It was my first and only t/s. When I finally unloaded the thing some 20 years later I took only 1/2 pennies on the dollar. It was the worst thing I have ever done concerning money in my life. Fees fees and more fees !


----------



## GregGH (Mar 1, 2009)

1950bing said:


> It was my first and only t/s. When I finally unloaded the thing some 20 years later I took only 1/2 pennies on the dollar. It was the worst thing I have ever done concerning money in my life. Fees fees and more fees !



Hi ---if this  was the WORST thing --then you are VERY lucky .... "I am worth half as much and still have my wife" ...damm stock market ...

Greg


----------



## Marcia3641 (Mar 3, 2009)

I paid 11K for 630,000 Wyndham (back then Fairfield) points 2 1/2 years ago.

Marcia3641


----------



## m61376 (Mar 12, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> By me it's the same bridge connecting the same starting & ending points, with the same traffic density for all vehicles that are crossing.




Alan- That's exactly my point. Some people really care about amenities and are willing to pay for more luxurious accommodations, while others either cannot afford to or choose to spend their money elsewhere. It is true you can go to many of the same general areas in $1 or very expensive units and see the same sites, even go to many of the same beaches, etc.. 

Why do some people choose a Motel 6 (to use your frequently cited hotel comparison) while others stay at the Ritz, etc.? Frequently, both are in the same generally area,  but to many the experience is vastly different.

That, of course, is very different than paying much more to stay at exactly the same property.

I'll admit it- I like nice destinations and am usually too cheap to rent them at rack rates. Just like when I've traveled and stayed in hotels, I was very happy to stay in a top location if I could get it at a great price. When looking to purchase a timeshare, I wanted the extra "niceness" and was willing to pay more for it, as long as I bought it at the bottom dollar that I could find it for.

Others might consider it justifying my purchase decision, and maybe it is, but I am glad I decided to buy Marriott and am happy with the quality and amenities. Could I have just as good a vacation at a lower cost timeshare- yeah, I'm sure I would, but I am still happy I spent the extra money. Admittedly, others would prefer to have saved some while enjoying the same destinations. That's why there are so many different options and what is right for me likely isn't right for you.

The most important thing in purchasing is to be realistic. If you really want to stay in the nicer units (although nice is a matter of perception, of course), buy an equivalent trader. The unhappy owners are those who buy lower end or off season units expecting to be lucky with dazzling trades. Yes, sometimes you're lucky, and those are the ones the salespeople tell you about. Buying with that in mind is likely to make you regret your purchase.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 12, 2009)

*My Point Exactly.*




m61376 said:


> That, of course, is very different than paying much more to stay at exactly the same property.


I'm not talking about choosing between paying Motel 6 rates to stay at Motel 6 on the 1 hand or choosing on the other hand to pay Hotel Ritz rates to stay at Hotel Ritz. 

I'm talking about paying Motel 6 rates to stay at Hotel Ritz. 

Likewise, buying high-rated fancypants timeshares for bug bux offers no advantage over buying exactly the same thing -- or equivalent, or something better -- _el cheapo_ on the resale market. 

Paying full freight for any timeshare -- fancypants, mid-range, or humble -- is throwing away money, period.  End of sentence.  Case closed.  

Nothing that the timeshare companies sell for full freight is worth the money. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands of dollars below full freight for exactly the same thing, or the equivalent, or something better. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MelBay (Mar 12, 2009)

$8000 is the most, and $450 being the least.  No regrets on any of them.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 13, 2009)

Carol C said:


> I'm not even looking at ebay or Craigs List these days, lest I get tempted to add to my bulging t/s portfolio.



Amen to that Carol!


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 13, 2009)

*The highest price?*

I was hoping to hear someone admit to paying $149,000 to Mayan Palace - two people told us last week that was where the saleman started during the presentation.  BUT, said someone who bought,  it was for 2 weeks and 20 "free" weeks with HSI over 20 years,,,they were so happy ..,we can't figure out why they thought those weeks were FREE.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 14, 2009)

Paid $5,995 for my 20 year RTU at Split Rock back in like 1982.  That was pre-construction and the only one I bought from the developer.  Since that time, I've bought four others (to replace the expired RTU) and have spent $8,000 for all of them . . . including the first resale (Wyndham Kingsgate, week 18, 3BR lockoff) that I now know I probably paid too much for ($5,000) but still . . . about 1/4 of what I "almost" paid for a points contract at Governors Green in early construction.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Mar 14, 2009)

tombo said:


> Over $5000 now for any resort is high. Even Marriott Platinum weeks at high demand locations are selling for well under $10,000. Tell us the resort and week(s) you are looking at and we can give you a good idea. $15,000 retail is too high, for resale that price in todays economy is way too high on all but a few resorts, and I wouldn't buy at any of those resorts. I bought 3 hawaii weeks a couple of years ago, 2 one bed room units both below $1500 each, and a 2 bed room ocean front for $2000. Those same resorts can be purchased for under $500 now, and under $100 if you shop e-bay regularly. DON'T PAY $15,000 UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES.



This is typical generalized online BAD advice.

Where can you buy a 3 bedroom Maui Marriott beachfront or a Marriott 2 bedroom Park City Ski week during Christmas week under $15,000?

You can't.

Thus, you have to pay MORE for certain resorts and they are never cheap.


----------



## bdh (Mar 14, 2009)

After 50 plus post on this topic and the multitude of threads on buying TS's here on TUG, it's obvious to see that there is no single answer on "the perfect TS purchase".  That's because TS'ing is not a "one size fits all" scenario. 

Each person has to assess their personal needs and do what is right for them.  Some people's objective is to spend the absolute least amount of money, others want to have the absolute best in accommodations - both are correct in what they do since it is what fits them the best.  A person should buy whatever brand, week/season that best fits their needs and pay the amount they deem appropriate to fulfill their needs.

The broad based comments of "$XX amount is too much to pay for a TS" is a somewhat meaningless comment with out knowing the property, week/season and how the week fits a person's travel needs.  While there is nothing wrong with a $1.00 Ebay purchase, don't plan on exchanging into a Four Seasons on a yearly basis.  Sticking with the old adage of buying a property that you would be content using if you didn't get your exchange request, is a good starting point.  After that, base your purchase on your family and travel needs and available funds.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Mar 14, 2009)

bdh said:


> The broad based comments of "$XX amount is too much to pay for a TS" is a somewhat meaningless comment with out knowing the property, week/season and how the week fits a person's travel needs.  While there is nothing wrong with a $1.00 Ebay purchase, don't plan on exchanging into a Four Seasons on a yearly basis.



I totally agree with you.

However, the thread title is - What is the most you paid for a TS?

I was just miffed at some BAD advice from some users that said NEVER buy anything more than a certain amount. That may be fine for them to stay in a cheap off-season Studio with a dumpster view, but not with me.

I have heard of people paying $75,000 or more for one timeshare week.


----------



## bdh (Mar 14, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> However, the thread title is - What is the most you paid for a TS?
> 
> I was just miffed at some BAD advice from some users that said NEVER buy anything more than a certain amount. That may be fine for them to stay in a cheap off-season Studio with a dumpster view, but not with me.
> 
> I have heard of people paying $75,000 or more for one timeshare week.



While I knew the thread started on a specific dollar topic - there was a lot of responses about how an individual's plan was "the one and only" plan.  I felt it was necessary to make a general comment that there is no singular "best" plan that fits everyone.


----------



## tombo (Mar 14, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> However, the thread title is - What is the most you paid for a TS?
> 
> ...



Paying $15000 or more doesn't guarantee you an Ocean view at many resorts in Hawaii, Aruba, etc. There are plenty of parking lot and dumpster views which they classify as garden or mountain views at Marriott resorts in Hawaii. 

I owned a 2 bed room 2 bath Kauai week which floated weeks 1-52 and was guaranteed oceanfront with a large ocean front balcony where we watched whales every morning as we ate breakfast. It also had 2 private balconies (one off of each bed room) which  overlooked the parking lot but also the lagoons and gardens. A week like the one I owned can be purchased currently for less than $500. This resort is Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas and the record a tugger has claimed is $1 for a recent ocean front one bed room purchase. I had a friend staying at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club in a cramped one bed room 2 bath (looked like a small converted motel room) Marriott mountain view room which he traded his home Marriott for, and his view was of the parking lot/gardens. He was somewhat miffed when he visited me and saw the size of my room and experienced the view.

I own an oceanfront week at Landmark Holiday Beach resort in Panama City. The same friend of mine owns at Legends edge. Nice big rooms, but the view is of a golf course with th bay in the distance. He visited me in my room and his quote was" Why do I drive all the way to the beach to vacation and not have a view of the beach?" He now owns a Landmark week he paid $1000 resale for and a Legends edge Platinum he paid $15,000 to $20,000 for many years ago. He actually stays in his cheap Landmark resort  evey year with its ocean front views, and he trades his Legends Edge for other Marriott locations. He owns both and prefers the resort that you can purchase for a lot less money. 

Getting a resort for under $5,000 doesn't mean that it doesn't have the views, prime travel window, accomodations, or amenities that the high dollar resorts have. Here is a current quote from the Marriott thread: 

"MOC Ocean View = Parking Lot View 
Checked into my home resort last night in Maui, got a sub par room assignment facing the Napili Villla's parking deck. I think Marriott needs to review the view categories after building the new towers.
I tried in vain to get a better room. Any advice?"

 If you look around with an open mind like my friend did, you might prefer some of the less expensive resorts to the ones that command a high price, and often times the view from the cheap seats is a lot better.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Mar 14, 2009)

tombo said:


> Getting a resort for under $5,000 doesn't mean that it doesn't have the views, accomodations, or amenities that the high dollar resorts have. In fact if you look around with an open mind like my friend did, you might prefer some of the less expensive resorts to the ones that command a high price.



I will agree with you on the above statement  

However, if you want a "premium" location (DVC, Ski-in/out) or a "premium week" (Christmas, New Year) or a "premium sized unit" (3 or 4 bedroom), or a "premium name" (Four Seasons or Ritz-Carlton) you will have to pay a "premium price" (>$15,000).


----------



## tombo (Mar 14, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> I will agree with you on the above statement
> 
> However, if you want a "premium" location (DVC, Ski-in/out) or a "premium week" (Christmas, New Year) or a "premium sized unit" (3 or 4 bedroom), or a "premium name" (Four Seasons or Ritz-Carlton) you will have to pay a "premium price" (>$15,000).



I agree with your statement too. If you want one of those you will have to pay big bucks to own it or rent it.

I just feel that I don't have to vacation during the highest demand weeks of Christmas and New Years to ski since the season usually runs from November to May. Many years the the best skiing conditions are found in February and March (kid's can travel in March during Spring Break) since the base can be limited early in the season during years with limited snowfall. If you are flexible on travel dates the same resorts can be owned for much less.

If you must stay in a Ritz Carlton or Four Seasons EVERY year then it might be important to pay that high purchase price. Even Four Seasons Club Avaiara weeks are selling for less. This gold season float 2 bed 2 bath Club Avaiara item number 300298510617 just sold for $7950 on e-bay. Even at sale prices of under $10,000, if you buy one of these high dollar resorts and you are going to trade your week occasionally,  you will never trade for something equal and you will always be paying the high MF's to stay in something less exclusive. You can buy something real nice and trade into the Four Seasons or Ritz Carlton (or rent occasionally) much cheaper if once again you are flexible on travel dates.


----------



## linnysue (Mar 23, 2009)

yumdrey said:


> The most expensive timeshare I've spent so far is Worldmark (resale), 20,000 credits annual. I paid $12,000 for it a year ago, it was my first timeshare, and I got 40,000 free credits from the seller. It was a very good deal (I believe) at that time. I made 7 exchanges with that free 40,000 credits, most of them were flexchange through II, I went to Westin Lagunamar (Cancun), 3 Marriotts, 1 Royal Sands (Cancun), 1 DVC (Wilderness Lodge), and one in Pocono, PA.
> And then I purchased Hilton timeshare, 5000 points annual at Las Vegas Flamingo, for $3,800. Thank goodness, Flamingo has no ROFR, so I could own it. Seller gave me free 2008 points (5000 points), and I rent it to cover 2009 MF.
> There are so many good deals now, it is really tempting, but I don't need more, I cannot use more


Where do you find these deals?  I'm very interested in WorldMark resales.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Highest = $14K - no regrets

Various ranging from $5K to $11K - no regrets

Lowest = $2K - wish we hadn't.

In each case we got what we paid for.


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 24, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> Wow !!! No one purchased their first timeshare from a developer. We did back in 1987, but the second one, was re-sale baby.


I did, and in fact I upgraded even after the purchase from the developer!  I have two platinum 2-BR weeks at the HGVC Las Vegas Strip.  My first purchase was impulsive (i.e. no research whatsoever) and I was only worried about getting into the wrong "system" or brand.  I had no clue about any others except for DVC.  But I liked what I was hearing about Hilton, and I have only grown to love it more since purchasing. 

I paid about twice what the current resale is for the same weeks (7K pts) from HGVC (the ROFR threshold seems to be around $11,500 right now).  Honestly, I don't regret it one bit... the reason I upgraded was because I wanted Elite status.  And I love it!

I was also lucky in that even after looking at other brands, I think I picked the best for my lifestyle with HGVC.  I could have gotten it for a lot cheaper, yes, but I still think I'm getting a great value and decent "return" on my investment.  I can sometimes get $.50/pt or more value out of my points through HHonors (one TS myth I don't believe in: points for hotel use is not a good value... hogwash!).  

Example: I have a six night stay booked at the Hilton Garden Inn, Monterey, CA for the week of the Pebble Beach Concours/Monterey Historic Races in August.  The hotel rates that week are $359/night plus taxes... if you can get them before they sell out (every small hotel has astronomical rates, it's that popular).  I used to pay $2,500.00 cash for hotels during this time period. I booked with a VIP HHonors rate of 150K pts, which was converted from 6K HGVC pts.  My total hotel bill will be $0.00 when I check out.  :whoopie: 

I plan to eventually add to my points through additional purchase through resale.  I find that the basic Elite benefits are great, and enough to satisfy me.  I can simply use additional points to add to them (for instance I already have HHonors Diamond status through other hotel stays).


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 25, 2009)

All prices are approximate and include our closing costs.

During the 1990's, we bought:

150 DVC pts, $8,000.
(Marriott, at the time) Spicebush (HHI, SC) offseason yellow 2BR = $1,500.
(Fairfield, at the time) 154,000 Wyndham pts = $2,500.
Dikhololo (SA) red 1BR = $1,100.
Mt. Amanzi (SA) red 1BR = $800.

We eventually resold all the above except for the Wyndham pts - did not lose money on any of them.  This was when timeshares didn't sell for a dime a dozen.

During this decade, we've bought, mostly off eBay for under $150/week with sellers paying for closings:

Foxrun (NC) 2BR spring week 19.
Foxrun (NC) 2BR Thanksgiving week 47.
Fox Hills (WI) prime red 2BR float.
Fox Hills (WI) prime red EOY studio float.
Landing at Seven Coves (TX) prime red 2BR float.
Willow Valley (NC) winter ski, red/white 2BR.
Twin Rivers (CO) 2BR summer week 26.

All 7 were obviously so inexpensive that it's been fine with us to give away or cheaply sell a few of them so far, as we're downsizing to better suit our current needs.  We still love our Wyndham points and we'll keep those.  

Minimal purchase price = minimal risk for us.  Most of these have been excellent traders for the purposes we've had - exceeded our hopes.  We've traded into excellent resorts!  :whoopie:   It's been sooo worthwhile for us to get great deals!


----------



## RIMike (Mar 25, 2009)

*GREAT Post!*



pjrose said:


> Highest = $14K - no regrets
> 
> Various ranging from $5K to $11K - no regrets
> 
> ...



I am a believer that most of the time you get what you pay for.  While at a top end resort you are going to pay more, you generally get more.  In all cases I think resale, (learned from Tug2) is the way to go.  

I also have no regrets for the TS that I have purchased through resale from my Royal Islander during Christmas week to my lowest, Banff Mountain Gate.  My only regret is the developer purchase (before I learned the ropes here on Tug2)


----------



## littlestar (Mar 25, 2009)

Our most expensive purchase currently is our Disney points.

155 DVC SSR Points - About $12,000

EOY Marriott Gold Branson - $2,400

And two EOY VRI managed resorts for $800 and $1,600.


----------

